# Getting lonely..



## RachelLynda

Hi, my names Rachel, I'm 19 and 6 weeks today! 
I live in Somerset in the UK to move in with my fiance (used to live in the South East) 
Except 1 friend I talk to by text, she lives in Nottingham in the North. I have no one except my OH and I feel as if they're getting sick of my baby talk - My friends reaction to me telling her was 'OMG What are you going to do about it?' :/
It would just be nice to speak to someone and maybe make some friends :)
I don't work but my fiance does so I'm home a lot on my own and get really lonely :/
xxx


----------



## missl1

Hello hun im Lauren im 19.and nearly 24 Weeks pregnant and live in north west I feel the same I have grew apart.from.my.friends and feel.like they.get sick of pregnancy talk so.its.mostly my family and partner and same here I don't work anymore for the time being but my partner works alot long shifts.so would be good go.have a pregnancy buddy so.how is pregnancy treating you.? Xx


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Hello :)

I'm Laura, 22 and I have three children. I found myself incredibly lonely in my first pregnancy, I knew absolutely no one that was also pregnant, which was why I found real comfort in talking to people on this forum. I was 17 when I conceived my first. Have you looked into whether there are any pregnancy groups local to you? You may find friends through that, and at the very least would give you a way to meet new people.


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi Lauren, yeah my partner works long hours, well he is part time but he does a lot of extra hours - working 6 days this week :( Sickness is getting the best of me with being tired - still don't really 'feel' pregnant as haven't thrown up etc. but I'll regret saying that when I do start haha. Except that It's been good, just waiting till the 12 weeks to tell people which is taking ages :( I'm terrified but it will be nice not have to watch what I say in front of OH parents etc. How's yours going? xx

Hi Laura, yeah the majority of my social life is on here haha, I've got a doctors appointment on the 2nd of August so I'm going to ask then :) Yeah I was saying to my OH that I can't wait for the baby as I'll have someone there with me, even if they can't talk yet haha. x

Thank you both xxx


----------



## missl1

Hello hun my partner works full time but dose alot of.extra hours like half 8 morning until ten at night he used do sleeps where he would go in like one day morning and come home next day night but recently cut them to support.me.more.its.hard aiIn't it I just felt sick so you could just get that hun bet your really excited to tell them hun mines going good except severe heartburn and my addiction to ice pops lol have you got the date for your twelve week scan.hun and you got any cravings yet ? You.dont have to thank.me hun could do with some friends.on here to go through pregnancy.experiences with.xx


----------



## jesssika

Hey darling, I'm Jess :hugs: I feel your pain! Although I do have my group of friends as I've not moved since high school finished, the ones I see must get sick to death of baby talk, I can see it in their eyes! Feel free to message me on here if you'd like to tlk :) x


----------



## RachelLynda

Ah I'd find that so hard, nice that he's cut down though :) My partners done the opposite, the moment I told him (after all the excitement etc) he rang work and ask for any extra hours they had so we could save loads for when baby comes. Luckily I've spoken to him about being bored at home, (especially now morning sickness has kicked in every morning till about 12pm if not longer so I can't go out and do things till later and then it ends up hitting me at random points in the day and don't like being out alone when I feel like that :() and he's making a bit more of an effort to go and and do things with me, even if it is just a walk :) Ice pops seem to make me feel sick, and yeah, chicken - everything chicken related haha. And no not yet :( Yeah :')

Hi Jess :) Yeah mine seem to be getting annoyed :( Will do, when I find out how haha. Congratulations on recently finding out your baby's a girl! Did you want a girl? My partners really wants a girl (really wants a daddy's girl haha) but I'm torn - Obviously a healthy baby is all I want but you can wish  
xxxx


----------



## missl1

It was yeah its abit better :).we nearly have everything for Baby they don't come cheap.lol aww I know how you feel i.get random moments where feel alone we can thank our hormones.lol that's nice of him that's the only.meat im eating mostly chicken haha aw it won't be long iknow its early but have you got any feeling wether your having a girl or boy I thought little girl and so did most my family and he was a little boy really happy :) what you up to today anything ? Xx


----------



## RachelLynda

I made a list the other day of everything we needed - so in the next few months if there's a sale we can get it and I've said three times already 'right that's it all' then I end up adding more each time :( Yeah my partners loving my hormones at the moment, one minute I'm shouting at him for nothing the next I'm crying haha. I've eaten all the chicken in our home so now I'm complaining I need more  I haven't really thought about it. It sounds stupid but the first sign I was pregnant was that I had a dream I took a test and it was positive and recently I've been having dreams of pink and a baby girl but also of a toddler boy so was convinced it was a girl but now I'm not so sure.
So far nothing as my sickness has come with some sort of vengeance today, spent since about 8am going to the bathroom every 10 minutes so don't want to go out then throw up on the side of the road haha. Going for a walk with my partner this evening when he gets home :D How about you? xxx


----------



## missl1

Haha I understand the list never stops we keep adding to it haha can't help it got get few more bits same I feel sorry for my partner he gets the tears the screams the shouts the happiness and smiles he dont know if coming or going but we have excuses lol ;) I dreamt little boy and little boy he is aww bless you and aww been to see my partners family :) how was your walk ? Xx


----------



## RachelLynda

We think we have a list of everything now.. We THINK haha! Yeah he gets it all and more haha, especially as he's the only one I live with haha. I read ages ago that some women dream about a baby/taking a test when they were pregnant so the moment I had that dream I took a test - I didn't even think my period was late as I'd lost track of the date haha. Ah I'll have to wait and see :) Aww, how'd that go? My OH has 3 dogs so I'm trying to stay away because the dogs have a thing about stepping and etc on my stomach and they're not small dogs haha. It was nice, we took so bread and fed the ducks in a park then went on a walk round the town, completely forgetting it was a Friday night haha xx


----------



## missl1

Haha it will never end you will see something else say that's it then a week later you will have loads new baby stuff haha I dreamt weird dreams and they say that's another sighn and before I found out the sex of the baby alot people and myself was saying girl and my dad said no its a boy as I was very close to my grandad who passed away a few years ago and my dad dreamt of my grandad holding a little boy I have gave birth to and was like I'm hundred percent it a boy even with me saying no it's a girl they say what you dream of is opposite in my case was wrong as i dreamt a boy and got a boy and my partner said was boy two sorry for waffling but keep out for sighns like that it went good spent a few hours there :) aww bless bet your really careful I am when comes to dogs scare me of my stomache so protective me haha bet it was packed how are you today ? Xx


----------



## RachelLynda

I hope it ends soon haha, I keep having dreams about baby's but it's never just a girl or just a boy :( My partner said 'I'd laugh if it was twins, you kinda showing as well' I was like 'No, that's no laughing matter!' haha. Oh good :) My partners parents are away on holiday at the moment so every time I go on Facebook I see new pictures :( haha. I'm unbelievably protective over my stomach, dogs or not dogs haha. Sorry I didn't reply completely forgot, came on here to reply then forgot haha, had such bad backache last night and for some reason with the covers on I'm boiling hot but without I'm cold I'd rather just be on or the other :( No bad sickness today so fx'd :) How about you? xx


----------



## jesssika

RachelLynda said:


> I think I was secretly hoping haha  well if you put any stock in symptoms and gender, I had a really bad chicken aversion as well! Couldn't stand it for ages :haha: how long til you find out!


----------



## RachelLynda

Aww :( I have a thing for cheese at the moment but I've been through that before when I wasn't pregnant so who knows haha. I can't stand chocolate at the moment my OH nicely went and brought me a packet of Minstrels as he knew I love (well loved now!) them and I ate three and thought I was going to be sick, now even the though of chocolate makes me sick :( I don't find out till the end of October :( xx


----------



## missl1

Haha dose twins run in.the family im showing im massive but. Am.six.months lol its just a mother instinct and its okay hun my biggest craving in pregnancy was cheese see they say sour stuff.and cheese is boy and.choclate and sweets.is.a. Girl and not bad hun xx


----------



## RachelLynda

No and I told my OH that and he said 'yes but you never know ;)' I think he's just trying to annoy me haha. I don't think I'm showing but he does so who knows :) I'm craving cheese and chicken but then I'm also craving sweet, not chocolate, just sweets. I just think my body is being a pain in the backside and confusing me on purpose haha. When did you start showing? My parents are coming down when I'm 8/9 weeks and I'm not telling them till 12+ weeks so hoping I won't be showing by then - or noticeably showing! xx


----------



## missl1

Haha lol men love winding us up and when were pregnant its worse haha your cravings should settle down in a few.months are you excited of nervous or both to tell them? I would say earliest 12 but tiny bit I would say from 18 Weeks the most start to show
Mines very big are. excited to get bump love mine and when Baby gives some kicks well cute got to say he like a mini footballer already when do you find out when your scan is the scans kept me going looked forward to t
hem I have a 28 week one in just over 3 week :) xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Yeah haha. I don't mind cravings it's the cravings that I don't know that are annoying - at least when I know what I'm craving I can have it haha. OH's parents I'm alright about telling because I know they'll be supportive and more open to it, my parents I'm sh*ting my pants about telling, luckily they live a good 200 miles away so won't be face to face haha. Oh good I would have told them by then :D Yeah I can't wait to get a bump :D! Aww bless him :') Have you named him yet or not? (You might have said but my mind is like a sieve at the moment :() 
Aww :) I have no idea when my scan is :( Just want one now, I'm so impatient haha.


----------



## missl1

Haha and that's nice they will be supportive lol so you know they won't be round the house after telling them will be a good point for you it's amazing heavy though and yes Joshua :) me and my partner agreed and he won't budge now no I haven't said Hun and I'm so clumsy and forgetful lately 16. Weeks and he will be here getting scared already i was like labour don't scare me and all this further I'm getting is more I'm getting nervous and scared its flying so make sure you treasure it i was like four week when found out and was like its taking forever and now six months and like wow where's it gone make sure you take lots bump pictures :) I'm going miss my bump but can't wait to meet him and see what he looks like aww it's hard waiting aint it I was like that they keep you going seeing them is amazing they do scans sometimes at. 10. Weeks like mine and if you want a Scan what measures te fluid at back of kneck and that is at like 13 week so you get two I know it's early but have you and your partner picked or saw any name you like for both girl or boy xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Well I'm assuming they will, maybe wishful thinking - I don't think they'll be all that surprised to be honest haha. Aww that's a lovely name :') Coming quick then, I said to my OH I bet for the best 20 weeks I'll be saying it goes to slow then I'll look back and think.. 'Wait 20 weeks?! I only took the test last week!' haha! Yeah I plan to, I have an app on my partner phone where you can make a timeline of photos  Yeah I'm going to be like that one side of me won't want to give birth because I'll love my bump but the other side of me will want to meet my baby. Ooh so hopefully only 3 weeks after my doctors appointment :D And yeah we had 2 names picked out then we started actively looking and now we have about 8 for each haha xxx


----------



## missl1

Aw :) good luck with telling them and thanks hun yeah its going so fast and.yeah.will go.fast you.will .be surprised.and i.have so.many.bump.pictures.and Baby.apps.on.partners.phone. Ha have you not had doctors appointment yet ?. I.had mine earlyish and had my.midwife.apointment. At.10.week then they.normal send you. Letter for like a few Weeks after..for scan I was.struggling.more with girls and easier with boys and it was a boy.:).xx


----------



## ClairAye

Hello :wave:
I know how you feel! My social life has never been the same since getting pregnant :nope: Thank god for BnB! :haha:

Also, I'm Clair, 18, I have a 14 month old called Jason and I'm almost 19 weeks pregnant with our second :yellow: baby :flower:


----------



## RachelLynda

missl1 said:


> Aw :) good luck with telling them and thanks hun yeah its going so fast and.yeah.will go.fast you.will .be surprised.and i.have so.many.bump.pictures.and Baby.apps.on.partners.phone. Ha have you not had doctors appointment yet ?. I.had mine earlyish and had my.midwife.apointment. At.10.week then they.normal send you. Letter for like a few Weeks after..for scan I was.struggling.more with girls and easier with boys and it was a boy.:).xx

Thanks :) I'm more worried about my parents being disappointed than angry, I can deal with shouting haha. I have 3 at the moment but I've been told I need to stop there as I'd have 10000 if I didn't haha. Which one have you found the best? Nope, first ones on the 2nd of August :) I don't want to wait that long :( Just want to see my baby for the first time! I found it easier with girls and OH found boys easier so we were alright  xx


----------



## RachelLynda

ClairAye said:


> Hello :wave:
> I know how you feel! My social life has never been the same since getting pregnant :nope: Thank god for BnB! :haha:
> 
> Also, I'm Clair, 18, I have a 14 month old called Jason and I'm almost 19 weeks pregnant with our second :yellow: baby :flower:

Hiii :wave:
I have no social life, except a few texts from an old friend now and again but except that BnB is my social life haha.
Hi Clair, he's a cutie, guessing he's your picture? Do you have a date for finding out the sex or don't you want to know? xxx


----------



## ClairAye

I have 3 friends, 2 I rarely get to see and the other doesn't live here :(

Yes that's him at 10 months, thank you :flower:

Our hospital don't tell you but I don't want to know, it was so special when Jason was born :) Do you plan on finding out? :) xx


----------



## RachelLynda

ClairAye said:


> I have 3 friends, 2 I rarely get to see and the other doesn't live here :(
> 
> Yes that's him at 10 months, thank you :flower:
> 
> Our hospital don't tell you but I don't want to know, it was so special when Jason was born :) Do you plan on finding out? :) xx

None of my friends live near me as I moved down to the South West (Somerset) to be with my partner as he'd lived here and I lived in the South East (Buckinghamshire). I like to speak about my pregnancy as, as stupid as it sounds, I'm really proud of myself that I've done it, but my friends don't seem to care :/ One friend said congrats etc and then didn't say much and then the other friend said to me 'OMG What are you going to do about it?!' :/ So I don't tend to talk about it with them. 
I can't wait to know :') One side of me wants to wait till I give birth but then the other very impatient side wants to know as soon as possible haha xx


----------



## missl1

No.matter what.after a while if not straight.away they will be really happy having a.grandson.or granddaughter aww it will fly after a while :) xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Yeah I can only hope :) Yeah just seems to be going so slow at the moment, but when I think I found out at 5 weeks, if not less, and now I'm 6w 4d then I think.. That's actually gone quite fast haha xxx


----------



## mayb_baby

First off congrats :)
:hi:, My names Lorna, I'm 22 and have a little boy called Michael who will be 3 on Christmas Eve.
I live N.Ireland with my OH, I too lost a lot of friends when I got pregnant as they all went to university and I had to wait until the following year. I am now in my third year and still have very few friends and none I would call or text often. 
I have made amazing life long friends on here though who I have met up with and can tell everything to.


----------



## missl1

Awe bless I thought was going slow but in a few days I will be 25 weeks :) I look back and think where has the time gone but nearer to meeting my little boy xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Oh wow :D Have you got much left to get? Yeah, I think I'm going to miss my bump, that still have yet to surface, I bloat like nothing else though, feel about 4 months pregnant when I bloat haha xx


----------



## missl1

Pram Moses basket but already paid for apart from that not really lol. Haha i.contantly look bloated got to get bigger still do you want any more babies iknow.its early but have you ever said how many you want for your future you don't have to say .what you up up today ? Xx


----------



## RachelLynda

I want to start buying now but my OH told me to wait a bit, it's so hard when everything looks so cute :( I sort of like being bloated because I actually feel pregnant but then again it's annoying because 1 minute I look like I should be 3/4 months the next I look like I'm not even pregnant haha. First of all me and OH said we wanted two but now we said we could deal with up to 4 so who knows  And just went and sorted out things that we've been meaning too for weeks haha, opened a savings account as we'll need to save a lot from now on haha. you? xxx


----------



## tinkerbelle93

Hey I'm Hannah, I'm 20 and live in the south east with my 18-month-old son called Oliver, and hopefully will be thinking about baby#2 soon! 

As others have said, maybe you should see if there are any pregnancy groups in your area and meet people? Once you've had your baby there will be plenty of baby groups and things going on and you'll meet plenty of friends so don't worry it doesn't stay lonely.
Have you thought about looking work..even if it's just a part-time job it will mean getting out the house and meeting people. xx


----------



## ClairAye

RachelLynda said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> I have 3 friends, 2 I rarely get to see and the other doesn't live here :(
> 
> Yes that's him at 10 months, thank you :flower:
> 
> Our hospital don't tell you but I don't want to know, it was so special when Jason was born :) Do you plan on finding out? :) xx
> 
> None of my friends live near me as I moved down to the South West (Somerset) to be with my partner as he'd lived here and I lived in the South East (Buckinghamshire). I like to speak about my pregnancy as, as stupid as it sounds, I'm really proud of myself that I've done it, but my friends don't seem to care :/ One friend said congrats etc and then didn't say much and then the other friend said to me 'OMG What are you going to do about it?!' :/ So I don't tend to talk about it with them.
> I can't wait to know :') One side of me wants to wait till I give birth but then the other very impatient side wants to know as soon as possible haha xxClick to expand...

My firend who doesnt live here, I actually met in Teen Pregnancy :flower:

All I talked about was my pregnancy, now ALL I talk about is my LO :dohh:

Haha, it's horrible not knowing but so worth it IMO! I was so desperate to now last time but now I've done it I'm not all that bothered, I actually really don't want to know lol xx


----------



## missl1

Aww bless its hard like you said to many cute things and good deals on our bellys are mad mines constant mostly very hard and im sure it keeps going lopsided he been kicking me most day haha aww haha it's not easy further get gets painful heavy and hard work lol I was like that now it's one more i think haha I don't know yet I got my labour to come yet haha and aww that's nice :) went Wales for a few hours with my family to visit my nanna then chilled with my partner getting so tired and heavy I am sure he going be a chunky monkey has tiredness hit you yet mine was tiredness and constant pressure so needing to wee lol up to like 12 week went away and come back like 19 week xx


----------



## eppgirl

Hey, I'm Tennessee, 19, and I'm 29 wks. 1 day today. I'm always up to talking about baby stuff :D


----------



## RachelLynda

tinkerbelle93 said:


> Hey I'm Hannah, I'm 20 and live in the south east with my 18-month-old son called Oliver, and hopefully will be thinking about baby#2 soon!
> 
> As others have said, maybe you should see if there are any pregnancy groups in your area and meet people? Once you've had your baby there will be plenty of baby groups and things going on and you'll meet plenty of friends so don't worry it doesn't stay lonely.
> Have you thought about looking work..even if it's just a part-time job it will mean getting out the house and meeting people. xx

Hi Hannah!
Loads of people seem to be that side of the country :( I haven't even had baby 1 yet and I'm thinking about baby 2 :blush: Thought about the birth last night - I know early but it just came into my head and just laid there and thought 'Oh fudge, how am I meant to do this?!' Then 2 seconds later I was thinking about baby number 2 then maybe 3, then maybe 4 haha! 
I can't wait for baby groups :D
Yeah I've looked at a few just trying to find the right one for me :) xx


----------



## RachelLynda

ClairAye said:


> RachelLynda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> I have 3 friends, 2 I rarely get to see and the other doesn't live here :(
> 
> Yes that's him at 10 months, thank you :flower:
> 
> Our hospital don't tell you but I don't want to know, it was so special when Jason was born :) Do you plan on finding out? :) xx
> 
> None of my friends live near me as I moved down to the South West (Somerset) to be with my partner as he'd lived here and I lived in the South East (Buckinghamshire). I like to speak about my pregnancy as, as stupid as it sounds, I'm really proud of myself that I've done it, but my friends don't seem to care :/ One friend said congrats etc and then didn't say much and then the other friend said to me 'OMG What are you going to do about it?!' :/ So I don't tend to talk about it with them.
> I can't wait to know :') One side of me wants to wait till I give birth but then the other very impatient side wants to know as soon as possible haha xxClick to expand...
> 
> My firend who doesnt live here, I actually met in Teen Pregnancy :flower:
> 
> All I talked about was my pregnancy, now ALL I talk about is my LO :dohh:
> 
> Haha, it's horrible not knowing but so worth it IMO! I was so desperate to now last time but now I've done it I'm not all that bothered, I actually really don't want to know lol xxClick to expand...

Aww that's nice to know people do actually find friends on here :D 
Yeah my partners already said I best not take loads of photos on his phone (better camera than mine) and use all his memory up - My response? 'Get a bigger memory card' haha! 
Yeah I can't make my mind up, but OH wants to know so might just find out as I'm impatient enough as it is  xxx


----------



## RachelLynda

missl1 said:


> Aww bless its hard like you said to many cute things and good deals on our bellys are mad mines constant mostly very hard and im sure it keeps going lopsided he been kicking me most day haha aww haha it's not easy further get gets painful heavy and hard work lol I was like that now it's one more i think haha I don't know yet I got my labour to come yet haha and aww that's nice :) went Wales for a few hours with my family to visit my nanna then chilled with my partner getting so tired and heavy I am sure he going be a chunky monkey has tiredness hit you yet mine was tiredness and constant pressure so needing to wee lol up to like 12 week went away and come back like 19 week xx

Every time I go to the shops I ask to look at the baby clothes and end up finding something new I like :D Awww :) Can't wait to feel my baby kick :') Yeah when my stomachs bloated it gets in the way and I think to myself - How am I going to manage when I'm getting to the end and I'm massive - I've got a small frame so if I am massive I'll find it so hard :dohh: 
My OH's parents are in Wales at the moment for a holiday - Looks AMAZING! Heard on This Morning, this morning that someone gave birth to a 13lb+ baby naturally, just remember you're lucky it's not 13lbs+ haha! Yeah, I find one minute I want to go on a big long walk then the next I'm laying on the sofa wanting to sleep, it's my bbs that are the biggest problem, they constantly hurt and then one day they stopped hurting I thought yay! It's so much better but then the next day I could barely walk without them hurting :( Needing to wee hasn't been that much of a problem at the moment, I need to go more but I can manage it :) xxx


----------



## RachelLynda

eppgirl said:


> Hey, I'm Tennessee, 19, and I'm 29 wks. 1 day today. I'm always up to talking about baby stuff :D

Hi Tennessee :) Hope your pregnancy's going well, do you know the sex? Yay! I think even my partners getting annoyed now  xxx


----------



## ClairAye

RachelLynda said:


> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RachelLynda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ClairAye said:
> 
> 
> I have 3 friends, 2 I rarely get to see and the other doesn't live here :(
> 
> Yes that's him at 10 months, thank you :flower:
> 
> Our hospital don't tell you but I don't want to know, it was so special when Jason was born :) Do you plan on finding out? :) xx
> 
> None of my friends live near me as I moved down to the South West (Somerset) to be with my partner as he'd lived here and I lived in the South East (Buckinghamshire). I like to speak about my pregnancy as, as stupid as it sounds, I'm really proud of myself that I've done it, but my friends don't seem to care :/ One friend said congrats etc and then didn't say much and then the other friend said to me 'OMG What are you going to do about it?!' :/ So I don't tend to talk about it with them.
> I can't wait to know :') One side of me wants to wait till I give birth but then the other very impatient side wants to know as soon as possible haha xxClick to expand...
> 
> My firend who doesnt live here, I actually met in Teen Pregnancy :flower:
> 
> All I talked about was my pregnancy, now ALL I talk about is my LO :dohh:
> 
> Haha, it's horrible not knowing but so worth it IMO! I was so desperate to now last time but now I've done it I'm not all that bothered, I actually really don't want to know lol xxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww that's nice to know people do actually find friends on here :D
> Yeah my partners already said I best not take loads of photos on his phone (better camera than mine) and use all his memory up - My response? 'Get a bigger memory card' haha!
> Yeah I can't make my mind up, but OH wants to know so might just find out as I'm impatient enough as it is  xxxClick to expand...

Oh definitely :)

Haha I couldn't even count the amount of photos I have of LO! Way too many :haha: xx


----------



## missl1

Haha same I always go baby sections so many good deals aww haha I won't be able see my feet soon I only started feeling him proper lately this morning first time I woke my partner up as he was kicking his feet out my stomache and done a roll first time he saw it and me was proud of my little man lol :) aww ha mad how we have energy boosts next were tired zzzzz haha I'm struggling with my boobs gone to like f already about I'm struggling walking alot pain lately ribs and stomache think stretching pains but ouch was up all night last night nearly in tears :( wow haha I can't wait for them to estimate his size do you think you will have small or big baby xx


----------



## RachelLynda

missl1 said:


> Haha same I always go baby sections so many good deals aww haha I won't be able see my feet soon I only started feeling him proper lately this morning first time I woke my partner up as he was kicking his feet out my stomache and done a roll first time he saw it and me was proud of my little man lol :) aww ha mad how we have energy boosts next were tired zzzzz haha I'm struggling with my boobs gone to like f already about I'm struggling walking alot pain lately ribs and stomache think stretching pains but ouch was up all night last night nearly in tears :( wow haha I can't wait for them to estimate his size do you think you will have small or big baby xx

I can't wait for him/her to kick, hoping my partner is around when it first happens though as I know he'll be kinda sad if he's not there :( Yeah yesterday I felt like I could have run a marathon, then my partner work me up an hourish later.. Guess I couldn't have run that marathon haha! At the moment I haven't had to change cup size but I can feel them getting smaller and I've had to change the straps but the pain is so bad at the moment every time my partners hugs me I have to be careful he doesn't hug me too tight or I'm in pain - joys of pregnancy 'ey haha. Oh dear :( Hope it sorts itself out soon :( 
I'm hoping small but partner says he was a bigger baby and I was an average size baby so not putting my hopes up haha. I said to OH that if him being a big baby makes me have a big baby I'm going to blame him for all my pain haha. When do you get to know? xx


----------



## x__amour

Hi sweets! I'm Shannon, 21, and I have a 2 year old named Victoria "Tori"! Always around for a chat. :D


----------



## RachelLynda

Hi Shannon, she's so cute! Having any luck TTC #2? (Just about to read your journal - I was going to start a TTC journal then ended up with a positive when I least expected it (in other words, we barely BD'd in June as it was so hot etc) My OH wants a 5 year gap between our babies but with all the excitement of this one I don't know if I can hold on for 5 years, might be different once I'm in labour haha xx


----------



## eppgirl

RachelLynda said:


> eppgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm Tennessee, 19, and I'm 29 wks. 1 day today. I'm always up to talking about baby stuff :D
> 
> Hi Tennessee :) Hope your pregnancy's going well, do you know the sex? Yay! I think even my partners getting annoyed now  xxxClick to expand...

Its going great so far, besides leg pain like you wouldn't believe! Yep, I'm having a little boy. <3 Mine seems to be too, he just doesn't seem to enjoy the little things like I do lol.


----------



## RachelLynda

eppgirl said:


> RachelLynda said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> eppgirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey, I'm Tennessee, 19, and I'm 29 wks. 1 day today. I'm always up to talking about baby stuff :D
> 
> Hi Tennessee :) Hope your pregnancy's going well, do you know the sex? Yay! I think even my partners getting annoyed now  xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Its going great so far, besides leg pain like you wouldn't believe! Yep, I'm having a little boy. <3 Mine seems to be too, he just doesn't seem to enjoy the little things like I do lol.Click to expand...

Ah, I'm just dealing with sickness and painful bbs - but it's slowly stopping so worrying a bit (never thought I'd say I didn't not want pain haha) Aww :') Yeah same with mine, I'm hoping once we get a scan and he's seen our little sweet pea he'll pick up with the excitement and want to talk about it :D xx


----------



## missl1

Aww bless I could feel it for a while before my partner felt or saw it other day I woke up with belly moving with kicks so woke my partner up and he did.more.kicks and a big roll turn over luckily he was there to.see and aww bless they will get big gee r soon just wait haha and iknow what you mean when I have sore boobs ouch cheers just spent two days in hospital so its why i.havent.replied sooner the midwifery used doppler and said he was like a catch.me if you can baby everyone says.he. Is a.right wriggler and I was a bigger baby and my partner was small think you find out like 28 week scan or midwife appointment as they.measure.like uterus height.and that could be later or on scan but.sure they estimate weight and got a feeling he won't be small lol how you today.xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Sorry for the late reply, internets messed up :( aww bless :') Oh dear! Are you and baby okay? :( aww I hope a nice healthy small baby haha. Told my OHs parents last night (on our two year anniversary) haha. He chickened out 3 times but when he finally told them they were so happy! :') Been told I'm going to be wrapped up im cotton wool now haha! Just got my parents to tell - the scary part! :( waiting for a bit to tell them though :) xx
Sorry for any typos etc. On my phone.


----------



## missl1

Aww its okay hun yeh were fine my little man had become so active in last few days awe that's loverly they was really happy :) awe you should be okay telling them you never know how are you and little bump xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Aww :') can't wait to feel my baby - OHs mum said it's amazing when you feel the butterflies and realise it's actually your baby moving :D I keep changing my mind how to tell them haha. I'll probably chicken out and do it by letter haha. We're okay, been getting like stitch pains dk rang my doctor just waiting for a reply :( but except that sickness is still there -.- I have a little bump already! D: how're you two doing? Xx


----------



## missl1

aw ye at first i used get butterfly's and like popping in my belly and after a while i realized was him and now i get roll kicks haha now when i get up and down my belly shapes in the middle to his back shape where he must be lieng my partner said it was scary as can see his back poking out definitely part of him haha you wake up and see it you will amazed but scared hurting him as evreytime i get up it his back there dose dk mean partner hun ? and i get pains like stitches hun its baby growing i used describe them exactly like that now its rib and bump pain lol all we go through but its worth it my partner put his hand on my rib the other day as he was moving and he nearly jumped it was that strong i thought yeh feel how strong my ribs are getting booted haha so he can feel sorry for me :p sorry for waffling on glad you feel okay hun hope the pain wears off it gets worse though further along :( were fine hun thanks for asking been up to much today? xx


----------



## RachelLynda

How far along do you have to wait until you feel the baby? I want yo feel it now :( Haha I bet, and it means I can't type on my phone haha sorry, my internets gone so using phone internet and it goes about two miles an hour so as I type so fast it delays and messes up :( I rang my doctor as I was worried and she basically said 'stop worrying just enjoy it' it's hard to enjoy when ever pain I think is somethinh going wrong haha. Got something to look forward to then haha. Just trying to sort out money problems, fun haha. Hopefully all sorted now :) how about you? Xx

(Sorry for any typos on my phone)


----------



## missl1

it all depends hun they do say longer on first pregnancy but i dont know i felt popping about 18-20 weeks what i dident know was baby at first and proper kicks and see movement about 24 -25 weeks so can all depend on person growth baby i think haha lol its okay dont worry about it im sometimes same on my phone haha mine can be slow sometime quite annoying when your used to a fast laptop or pc lol and aww bless i was like that after 2 miscarriages one missed around 11 weeks was really hard and i dident settle untill my gender scan at 16 week and now he a big healthy active little boy who will be here in 14 weeks and 2 days about hehe :) time flys hope your feeling better soon haha and same really but were okay now roll on pay day lol got get my little fellas pram you doing anything today? xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Ah, have ages yet then :( yeah it's slow in the first place but sometimes it goes even slower haha. Aww bless :( think that's why I'm worrying more as I didn't realise how common a m/c was until being on here. That's quite soon! Excited and nervous? I'm not even at 14 weeks yet haha. So long to go! :(I love pram shopping! Can't wait to actually buy my baby a pram rather than just look :) Cleaning - so loads of fun haha, you? Xx


----------



## wellsk

Hi there! Mind if I join? I kinda know how you feel...
I'm 22 and pregnant with my first (due in February), I've not long graduated from university and was working as a temp while going through IVF. Unfortunately because temporary workers don't get the same right's as permanent employees, I could no longer work and they didn't have to find other employment.

So I've become a full-time housewife while my husband works full-time. I'm home pretty much all the time (luckily I have my two fur-babies to keep me company!).

I've been trying to start hobbies such as baking and knitting, maybe this is something others could think of too?


----------



## missl1

You.might feel them early but its worth the wait I thought was taking forever and now its going more faster they are.common.but really hard and heartbreaking to go through iknow not. Long now.so scared of labour but excited to.hold my little prince awe how far are you now.as percent goes quite.low after 12 Weeks aw bless im getting.mine in 2 week.same really.been so exhausted loads.latley xx your sickness still there.? 

Hello.wellsk
Awe how.is it being at.home all.the.time I get.bored sometimes.as partner.works how.are you.? X
X


----------



## wellsk

Hi missl, what's your story for being lonely? :hugs:

It's kinda nice being home, particularly when you're not feeling well or are tired. But there's nothing to do! I think it doesn't help that I worked so hard at the end of university it was all I could think about (I even dreamt about it!).

So now I have nothing to do it's weird.

I'm good thanks though, my pregnancy has been pretty easy thankfully :) How about you?


----------



## missl1

Well im a high risk pregnancy so.I can't work anymore and my boyfriend works very long shifts yen its good for when im exhausted but can get lonely lucky got my dad round the corner.lol awe bless.so.big change.and aw that's good to hear im not bad hun.thanks for asking xx


----------



## RachelLynda

wellsk said:


> Hi there! Mind if I join? I kinda know how you feel...
> I'm 22 and pregnant with my first (due in February), I've not long graduated from university and was working as a temp while going through IVF. Unfortunately because temporary workers don't get the same right's as permanent employees, I could no longer work and they didn't have to find other employment.
> 
> So I've become a full-time housewife while my husband works full-time. I'm home pretty much all the time (luckily I have my two fur-babies to keep me company!).
> 
> I've been trying to start hobbies such as baking and knitting, maybe this is something others could think of too?

Hi :) Yay! Join! :) if you don't mind my bad typos as on my phone as my internets died :( not helping the boredom haha. When in Feb? I'm end of March :) Oh dear :( I had to quit due to health reason and my OH works so I'm a house fiance haha. I'm home all the time too, with no internet/TV it gets pretty boring :( I spent 4 hours cleaning today as I had nothing else to do haha. 
Thinking of learning to knit actually :) I tried baking but when I do I get hot and it makes me sick so I'm leaving that till my sicknesd is completely gone haha. How's your pregnancy going?


----------



## RachelLynda

missl1 said:


> You.might feel them early but its worth the wait I thought was taking forever and now its going more faster they are.common.but really hard and heartbreaking to go through iknow not. Long now.so scared of labour but excited to.hold my little prince awe how far are you now.as percent goes quite.low after 12 Weeks aw bless im getting.mine in 2 week.same really.been so exhausted loads.latley xx your sickness still there.?

Yeah I'm scared and nervous not helping that OH keeps saying 'you realise how much it's going to hurt right?!' I know he's joking around with me but the reminder can sod off haha
Im 8 weeks today (according to me working it out from last period but I know that can it change a day or few) so a few more weeks till 12 weeks :) it's there but it's gone down just exhaused now, napped twice today already haha, I had a burst of energy this morning, cleaned fell asleep, OH came home so sat talking to him and somehow ended up in our bed haha xx


----------



## missl1

Haha lol how lovely very calming words lol.off your oh that must be big help to.how you feel lol haha awe bless use x


----------



## wellsk

Hi Rach, thanks :)
I couldn't imagine having no Internet/TV, I think it would kill me! :haha:
Although I've just brought a book I've been wanting to reading and trying to learn how to knit a baby blanket. So I don't get square eyes ;)
Luckily I haven't had too much sickness so I can bake away :)
I'm due 25th Feb! :)
Happy 8 weeks by the way!

Missl; sorry to hear about your high risk pregnancy, how scary! It's great that you have local family though to alieviate some of the boredom! I'm the same as you, my family are about a 10 minute drive away.


----------



## missl1

Mine are 2 min.walk.and my mum is.ten mins.in car Baby growing perfect midwife really happy with his growth just.not got do to much I am exhausted.:( can't get energy


----------



## RachelLynda

wellsk said:


> Hi Rach, thanks :)
> I couldn't imagine having no Internet/TV, I think it would kill me! :haha:
> Although I've just brought a book I've been wanting to reading and trying to learn how to knit a baby blanket. So I don't get square eyes ;)
> Luckily I haven't had too much sickness so I can bake away :)
> I'm due 25th Feb! :)
> Happy 8 weeks by the way!

I can't without internet :( we decided not to have TV (we have a TV but not TV if that makes sense haha) I have my baby books and a reading book but I'm always so tired can never get into them haha. I really need to learn to knit! Might start learning :D About a month ahead of me haha. Thanks! :D xx


----------



## RachelLynda

missl1 said:


> Haha lol how lovely very calming words lol.off your oh that must be big help to.how you feel lol haha awe bless use x

I was feeling confident about it but now I'm thinking 'holy crap how am I going to do this?!' Haha. Had a dream that my u/s was only one baby so hoping it was right as everyone thinks it's twins as I'm already showing haha xx


----------



## missl1

Aww bless Hun you never know how are you ? Xx


----------



## RachelLynda

Don't think I could cope with two newborns haha. And yea I'm good thanks, been a bit light headed today but seem okay :) you? Xx


----------



## missl1

Haha aww bless you would find a way glad your okay and same really :) bit headache and dizzy what you up to ? X


----------



## RachelLynda

missl1 said:


> Haha aww bless you would find a way glad your okay and same really :) bit headache and dizzy what you up to ? X

I'm starting to get headaches now, guessing it's part of the pregnancy :( once upon a time I said 'I can't wait for all the pregnancy symptoms!' Why did I ever wish that on myself?! Haha. My parents are coming down to see me for a few days so hoping all the symptoms ease off a bit as they don't know yet :dohh: Just about to go to bed, I'm so tired :( Just watched a depressing film so I'm now also emotional drained haha :( how about you? xx


----------



## missl1

Haha its always the case are you.not telling them.when they.come down? Awe bless I am always knackerd.and not much relaxing while baby kicks my ribs lol .xx


----------



## RachelLynda

missl1 said:


> Haha its always the case are you.not telling them.when they.come down? Awe bless I am always knackerd.and not much relaxing while baby kicks my ribs lol .xx

I was going to but I've chickened out haha. Don't want to ruin the time I have with them ;( going to write a letter and tell them :) Aww, does he kick a lot at night? My mum said I'd always kick at night and she'd get no sleep haha xx


----------



## missl1

Aww hun they might not take it as bad as you think they might be excited they would probably appreciate you telling them to there face but what ever is best.and comfy for you and he kicks most of the day lol rolling kicking punching turning over. I love it as my partner gets involved now as when he kicks.he.will tap lightly or talk and he will kick its cute xx


----------



## RachelLynda

missl1 said:


> Aww hun they might not take it as bad as you think they might be excited they would probably appreciate you telling them to there face but what ever is best.and comfy for you and he kicks most of the day lol rolling kicking punching turning over. I love it as my partner gets involved now as when he kicks.he.will tap lightly or talk and he will kick its cute xx

Sorry I haven't replied in a while had a manic few days - Mum and Dad came down then had my first Midwife appointment yesterday - my arm now hurts :( I actually nearly threw up and fainted when I had the blood test haha. I've written the letter just need to print and send. But want my first scan picture to send - that should hopefully be in 2-3 weeks as she said I came in at the right time, can't wait! :D Aww that sounds really cute! My partners started to talk to my stomach as it says the babys ears are developing/developed and I said baby can't hear for a few more weeks and he said 'its my baby it could hear weeks ago!' Haha xx


----------



## wellsk

I think at first you're really anxious to get pregnancy stations as they're really reassuring, but after they really kick in, you feel rotten and wish they'd leave immediately! I'm almost 13 weeks now, and I'm just tired. I don't have many other symptoms luckily :)

I'm sure they'll take it okay, plus I think everyone's terrified of telling parents! I'm 22, married, homeowner and I was still petrified of telling my mum and dad. I told them when I was about 6 weeks, they took it brilliantly! But they knew I was desperate to be a mum. 

They're main worry was me 'throwing my life away', but I've already reassured them that I'll be going back to university to do my masters degree in a few years. And it was the most logical way forward. 

Scans are amazing! I had one at six, seven and twelve weeks. It's unbelievable how much they grow. And at twelve weeks, if they're awake they fidget and wriggle around, it's so cute! :cloud9:


----------

